# Are Corelle dishes bad?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I read someone from this forum mentioning Corelle dishes are not safe, but I can't find the thread. Why are they bad? Thanks!


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

Bump... I'd like the answer to this too!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hlight=corelle


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

so according to that thread they are ok then. Phew!
I was feeling a little







: at the thought of one more item I had purchased being bad and needing to go in the garbage.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

They are a tempered glass, how could glass be bad?


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I am so glad to hear it. I collect the crazy daisy/ spring blossom pattern. I have been for the last 8 years. They are my everyday dishes.


----------



## calebsmama03 (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
They are a tempered glass, how could glass be bad?

if you follow all the links there is reference to a statement on the mfr website saying they use "low lead" paints/glases for decorations so seems it is YMMV according to the style of the plate


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope I am not being stupid, but I am finding all this SO CONFUSING!!!










So Corelle is OK for sure if it is plain, but not patterened? The cups are not OK??? My plain white Phalzgraff is that is 15 years old, but made in USA is OK?


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

Corelle does NOT claim to be lead free.

Corelle
Our specifications are that stoneware products and glazes are made of clay-based materials and glazes used throughout the industry. Decorations, if present, are made from low-lead enamels and fired at temperatures exceeding 1000 degrees F, which binds any heavy metals both physically and chemically so that their release is minimized.

from here: http://wildinthecity.ca/2007/11/19/t...erware-i-think

Pfaltzgraff DOES claim to be lead free.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

The corelle disclaimer is about their STONEWARE stuff, not the lightweight glass stuff, at least that is the way I am reading it.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
Corelle does NOT claim to be lead free.

Corelle
Our specifications are that stoneware products and glazes are made of clay-based materials and glazes used throughout the industry. Decorations, if present, are made from low-lead enamels and fired at temperatures exceeding 1000 degrees F, which binds any heavy metals both physically and chemically so that their release is minimized.

from here: http://wildinthecity.ca/2007/11/19/t...erware-i-think

Pfaltzgraff DOES claim to be lead free.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
The corelle disclaimer is about their STONEWARE stuff, not the lightweight glass stuff, at least that is the way I am reading it.

Exactly. From their website, I can't see how the glassware COULD contain any lead.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not out to give Corelle a bad name, lol, they did test ok in the news station in Utah's tests. I do think that any decorations on any of the dishes could be made with lead though. I'd assume a plain white plate was safe, and their decorations are pretty minimal - around the edges, so I'm sure its not the worst stuff out there...


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

You may claim to not be out to give Corelle a bad name, but going around posting it isn't safe due to lead, which is stated to be in their stoneware, possibly, without regard to what dishes are being asked about is very misleading.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I just wanted to say I absolutely love Corelle, ( the glassware not the stoneware)!


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I found this forum.

http://onibasu.com/cgi-bin/search.cg...m3&idxname=am4

According to this, all corelles have lead, the company said.
I wonder if fiestaware is 100% lead free or lead free means low level accepted under the federal guidelines.


----------

